# Churro's Drawings



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello! I thought I'd share a few of my drawings here. Just a few of my favorites!



*Originals:*

































Thanks for viewing, everybody! For those interested, I also have an Etsy shop, under the name KawaiiNoJoou.:redface:


----------



## TKent (Dec 4, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

fab..scott


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow those are cool!  What did you draw then on?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 4, 2015)

Gaara kawai! <3 

The best sand-based character in ANY fictional universe, period. 

Weird thing to say, but they look tasty. Like I would eat the drawing. Iunno. /drool


----------



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you so much, guys!



GuitarHiro97 said:


> Wow those are cool!  What did you draw then on?



I drew them digitally with a Wacom Bamboo tablet. If you'd like to see how I drew some of them, I have a YouTube! 



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Gaara kawai! <3
> 
> The best sand-based character in ANY fictional universe, period.
> 
> Weird thing to say, but they look tasty. Like I would eat the drawing. Iunno. /drool



I agree, Gaara is my favorite. 

...Strangely enough, I understand what you're saying.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 8, 2015)

I love the whimsical nature of these... fabulous! Thank you for sharing your art...


----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2015)

These are pretty cool pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrTiggles (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, that's a really good Itachi. Have you ever entered competitions or anything?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow, those are some nice pieces!

Good job!


----------

